# boxing newbie advice



## Nightingale (Sep 11, 2003)

a friend of mine (age 24) is just learning to box. he wanted me to ask you all if you had any advice for a newbie.


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

Make sure you find a coach.  If you start hitting things incorrectly, you can do serious damage to your hands and wrists.  Also make sure to invest in a good pair of bag gloves for the same reason.  NEVER hit anything without having your hands wrapped and wearing some type of glove, whether bag or sparring.

I boxed a bit a few years ago, and the thing I found that made it easier was to learn to relax.  It's very hard to hit with speed and power when you are tense all the time.  When I learned to relax, my technique got much better.  I also seemed to not get tired as quickly.

I hope your friend enjoys it.  I sure did!  It helped me become less afraid of getting hit, increased my conditioning dramatically, and showed me how to use my whole body to generate power.  All of these things ended up helping me in karate as well.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

Only one (cause others will give more detailed input);

Shadowbox Daily! :boxing:


----------

